
Write clean code and avoid the distractions of emerging technology - rbanffy
https://dev.to/ben/write-clean-code-and-avoid-the-distractions-of-emerging-technology-3emj
======
protonimitate
While I agree with the premise, this comment from the page sums it up:

"Please send this out to recruiters and hiring managers who have come to
demand highly specific skill sets to even get your foot in the door."

With increasing constraints and the circus that is applying and interviewing
for jobs, who has the luxury of not jumping on the latest trend bandwagons?

As much fun as it is to preach about ignoring the latest trends, that only
works if you aren't actively job hunting. Want to see that change? Change
recruiting and hiring.

